# Topics > Agriculture >  Open Agriculture Initiative, MIT Media Lab, Massachusetts Institute of Technology

## Airicist

MIT Media Lab

Website - openag.media.mit.edu

youtube.com/@openagricultureinitiative4236

twitter.com/MITOpenAG

Open Agriculture Initiative on Wikipedia

Founder, Principal Investigator and Director - Caleb Harper

----------


## Airicist

Personal food computer build video

Published on Oct 16, 2015




> See what goes into building a Personal Food Computer with the team at the MIT Media Lab's Open Agriculture Initiative.

----------

